# DIY Spray Bar - Eheim Aquaball?



## skinz180189 (4 Aug 2009)

Has anybody made a DIY spray bar (similar to the fluval U series) for an Eheim Aquaball filter? I don't like the way it just chucks flow out, would rather it was more controlled (I've been fiddling with the power etc to no luck), and I can't find one on Eheim's site.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Aug 2009)

Ive never seen a designed one, but I reckon you could easily DIY one 

Sam


----------



## dsandson (4 Aug 2009)

I thought I saw a spary bar attatchment in the little accessories leaflet I got with mine. That was well over a year ago and I've binned all the packaging. However, I reckon if you use the little clear plastic air diffusor attatchment, the end of that may well be just the right size to add a spray bar onto. If so, a standard eheim spray bar is quite cheap on ebay. Might be worth a try for a start.


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Aug 2009)

The outlet is the right size for 12mm hose which you can then simply push a standard spray bar into.  No need to DIY at all.


----------



## skinz180189 (4 Aug 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> The outlet is the right size for 12mm hose which you can then simply push a standard spray bar into.  No need to DIY at all.



Will have to look into that then.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Aug 2009)

skinz180189 said:
			
		

> Has anybody made a DIY spray bar (similar to the fluval U series) for an Eheim Aquaball filter? I don't like the way it just chucks flow out, would rather it was more controlled (I've been fiddling with the power etc to no luck), and I can't find one on Eheim's site.



Certainly have - my aquaball has a spray bar fitted and its not a D.I.Y bar either.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## skinz180189 (4 Aug 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> skinz180189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked on their site and googled it yet never found an official one.


----------



## Robert1979b (13 Jan 2010)

The offical spray bar is the snappily named "InstallationsSET 2"

Its the second item on this page. you don't need to use the tubing attachment though.
http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte ... 27655_ehen

I have the bits i can post if you PM me an address. 

Rob


----------



## jonnyjr (13 Jan 2010)

http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index ... 35205_ehen here is a link showing the spray bar that they now include in their internal filters.


----------

